# Diesel Price



## DL Rupper (Sep 9, 2006)

If only diesel would come down in price now.  Regular gas is selling for $2.16/gallon this weekend in Dayton, OH.  Diesel ranges from a low of $2.83 (Wal-Mart) to $3.09/gallon.  Too bad we can't pull big 5'ers/TT's with a gas engine.  I guess the gas Motorhome owners are doing ok right now.  Maybe the new ultra low sulfer/bio-diesel fuel will bring the price of diesel down. :laugh: Or maybe up. :dead:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 9, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

Regular gas here in Central Va is $2.36 and Diesel is $2.79.  Does not make sense to me.  When they first started making gas, the by-product that is now known as diesel was thrown away.  They did not know what to do with it because the engine had not been developed.  It costs far less than 1/2 to refine diesel.  Everyone says "supply and demand".  I know that has some factor but I say "Bull" for the most part.  The rich keep getting richer and you know about the rest of us.


----------



## Kirk (Sep 9, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

I'm wondering where you came by the belief that the price to make diesel was " far less than 1/2 to refine ?" I know a retired chemist from the oil industry who tell a very different story.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 9, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

That's what I have always been told.  As I try to understand it, both diesel and gas start the same and they have to refine gas much more than diesel.  If I am wrong, sorry.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 11, 2006)

RE: Diesel Price

Great News:  Diesel is down $.02/gallon .  Wow, think I'll go on vacation.


----------



## onthecoach (Sep 12, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

Anyone aware of major elections cominmg up soon??  You don't think the gas prices are coming down ($2.19 for reg in Ohio!) to help people forget how angry they are, do you??  NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...politicians would NEVER do anything like that, would they???

Anyone remember in the 70's when gas was pushing $.75/gal and diesel was about $.33/gal???  If they could do it then, why can't they do it now??  Why????  'Cause the oil companies don't want us to be fuel efficient, do they?  Don't want us to buy less gas/diesel do they?  The car makers do not want us to be more fuel efficient...we would not have to buy cars so often, would we??  These thieves...all of them...have to  line their pockets at the cost of their ees and their ee's pensions....AND those of us on the road!!!

I hope that this mid-term election throws out everyone in Congress that has the smallest ties to the oil/car related industries!!!

When you think of the road taxes that those of us on the road pay when we purchase gas and diesel....I think we MORE THAN PAY OUR SHARE!!!


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 12, 2006)

RE: Diesel Price

If it was Bush's fault it went up, whose fault is it now that it is coming down.  Since the majority stock owners of the Major Oil companies are middle class Americans. maybe it is their fault.  Or it just might be the speculators in the Futures Market since they bid up or bid down the price of a barrel of oil.  Lets not throw out the baby with the bath water.  It does not benefit ANY POLITICIAN to have the price of oil/gas go up.  Elections are held every 2 years.  What do they gain from making the voters irate?  Just a thought. :evil:  :laugh:

Lets not forget the OIL CARTELS control the amount per month of oil pumped out of the ground.  We have no vote on their actions.  It is in their best interest to keep the price up.  We need to drill for oil in the Gulf and Anwar for short term independece from foreign oil and develop other forms of energy for long term independence.  Just another thought.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 12, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

The good news is that Diesel went down here last night to $2.69.  Gas is now $2.33, at least it is going down for now.


----------



## s.harrington (Sep 12, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

Must be nice were still paying $2.80 out here.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 13, 2006)

RE: Diesel Price

I have read/heard that reg gas might hit an average of $2.00/gallon nation wide.  It seems that all of the oil strorge facillities World wide are full.  Diesel is another matter.  There are 2 different types of diesel in the pipeline right now.  Old low sulfer diesel and the new EPA mandated ultra low sulfer diesel that the 2007 diesel pickups are designed to run on.  Hopefully after it gets sorted out, diesel will come down also. :laugh:


----------



## Kirk (Sep 13, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price



GTS,

I was just wondering as my friend who is retired as a chemist for a refinery says that the cost to make gasoline is about 10% to 20% higher per gallon than to make diesel. According to him each barrel of oil has a fixed amount of each of the different products in it and while it is possible to convert diesel to gasoline, it is very expensive and not practical. According to him, diesel sales has not fallen with price increases and that has pushed the price up as far more of that is presently being imported from refineries out of the USA. Many of the exporting countries are now requiring that the products be refined "in country" to keep the jobs there, rather than here. Also, due to the EPA it has become very difficult and expensive to open a refinery here, so most are now "off-shore." By the way, while I do think he knows of what he speaks, I don't so take it all with some degree of salt.

Lynn 

There is no doubt in my mind that the politictions in power would effect the price of fuels and many other things at election times if they could, the fact is that there isn't a lot that either party can do about that today. If you wish not to believe that, that's fine as this really isn't a place to argue politics anyway. Just be happy that it has come down! And I also might point out that prices are falling around the world, not just in the USA. I doubt that the present administration does a lot to help prices in other countryes?



By the way, fuel prices here in Canada are falling too, but diesel has not come down hardly at all. Last month gas was at $1.146 to $1.184/liter (Canadian) and diesel was about $1.188. Today gasoline here is $0.824 & diesel is still at $0.996. That would mean that in US prices it would be gasoline at $2.77/gallon, US and diesel is $3.33/gallon, US.


----------



## onthecoach (Sep 13, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

To Kirk...and all,

Having lived my entire life 55+ years (until last year) in Washington, DC....I KNOW how politicians work!  It's ugly and don't you think it isn't!  Nothing is sacred...NOTHING!  They have tons of high friends in high places and they wheel and deal to get their way...which translates to money in their pockets!

Think about how well paid (obscenely paid) corp executives are these days....who do you think contributes to these political campaigns?  And when everyone in Washington is so busy scratching each others backs...WE ARE THE ONES WHO SUFFER!

Look around...look at what used to be the Middle Class here in America...it is disappearing..FAST!  It is no longer so easy to climb the ladder and grab a piece of the American Dream...it simply costs too much and most people just can't afford it anymore.  Most families have to have 2 incomes...sometimes 3...just to keep food on the table and a roof over their heads.  Utilities, Ins, medical costs, fuel, food, clothing...EVERYTHING is out of sight!  How are these young families supposed to save for college and their own retirement?

Costs are spiralling up and the Middle Class is falling down into the whirlpool of the abyss.....sad...sad state of affairs for the richest, proudest, strongest country in the world!


----------



## onthecoach (Sep 13, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

ok---I'm done!  No more political talk!!  :laugh:


----------



## s.harrington (Sep 13, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

I heard today that oil prices may go as low as $55 per barrel.  That would put it at the $1.95 to $2.15 per gal. level here in Wa.(we have a 31 cent a gallon state tax to go along with that 18 cent a gallon federal tax)


----------



## onthecoach (Sep 14, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

From your lips to God's Ear!!!  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 15, 2006)

RE: Diesel Price

Update:  Diesel is still $2.83 in Dayton, Oh, but reg gas is now $2.01/gallon.  If this keeps up I'll have to sell the Dodge CTD and buy what???????   :dead:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 15, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

That is quite a spread.  Gas here is 2.29 and Diesel is 2.69.

Gas keeps coming down and Diesel is stuck in the mud.


----------



## onthecoach (Sep 17, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

Regular gas is now down to $1.96 near Cincinnati :laugh:   -- but diesel is still at $2.83!!    

We are on our way to Denver on Sept 30th and prices out there are WAY UP and have no sign of coming down:  Reg: $3.15 and Diesel: $3.50!!!!   :angry:


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 17, 2006)

RE: Diesel Price

Hey Lynn, I hope you have good fuel filters in your Motorhome and take extra filters with you when you head for Denver.  It is my  understanding that the new ultra low sulfer diesel fuel cleans out the old transfer tanks (18 Wheel tankers), storage tanks and your onboard diesel tanks.  According to Carsen Dodge Chysler in Carson City, NV, they are starting to see clogged filters and fuel tanks in their Dodge CTD's that have a brown jello like substance in them, caused by the cleaning action of the new diesel fuel.  Doesn't sound very good. 

California reqires the new fuel this year, whereas the rest of the U.S. has until 2010 to switch over to the new EPA mandated ultra low sulfer fuel.  However, the new 2007 diesel engines require the new fuel so I suspect the rest of the U.S. will be switched over shortly.

I guess this is one time the diesel owners can say the gas engine beats the diesel.  What with the price of diesel fuel and the possibilty of clogged fuel filters/systems.

Hopefully the 18 wheelers will use the diesel fuel fast enough to clean out the tanks fast.


----------



## skeeta147 (Sep 18, 2006)

RE: Diesel Price

Hi all  
I am paying $1.39 a litre for Diesel here in Western Australia  A quick conversion to US dollars = about $4.20 per gallon.  Diesel is always abot 10 cents a litre dearer than petrol.  It is also true that diesel costs less to refine than petrol.  We are being bloody ripped off by the money grubbing oil companies.

Cheers
Skeeta


----------



## benwd (Sep 18, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

I'm in denver, the deisel here is 2.95 and dropping.


----------



## Poppa (Sep 18, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

Well the brown jello stuff is actually a bacteria that will grow in diesel that has a minute amount of water in it. It some times happens, the water that is, when the refiner are running on the down sid eof their salt dryers trying to push too much through them. I am not taking up for the high prices here but the new epa regs put on diesel is what jumped the price up. The refiers have not come up with a new more economical way, just being lazy. to clean up the road grade diesel. The other thing about diesel is they get what they refine its not lke gas. They can take diesel and crack it to make gasoline but you can't do diddly to gas to make diesel. So much for refining 101


----------



## 98tdi (Sep 22, 2006)

RE: Diesel Price

As far as diesel versus gas there is no question. Ask yourself, maintenance? No spark plugs, no ignition wires, longer oil change intervals, ect. Diesels are 30% more efficient in converting heat to energy thus more miles per tank. I do belive that diesel fuel has been exceptionally high since JW has been in office but lets let politics sort that out. Some of the current/future increased costs may be converting to low sulfer diesel required nationwide by 2010 and current in california and wasington for 07 (I'm sure threre are more but dont know). If the price of consrerving energy is paying excessive fuel prices today than so be it, but lets not forget that there is no reason not to conserve just because it may cost more. If the already low market of diesel vehicles sold in the US do not continue to grow then the option of this conservation will get further and further away.  Diesels have come a long way in the past 5 years (much quieter, smoother, more powerfull) and still retain a 30% efficiency advantage over gas. Did you know that Audi won 24hrs of Lemans race with a diesel car (first overall including the fasest gas cars made today). This should give us some insight of the current potential of diesel versus gas). I hope that this has sparked new questions as well as answer some, thanks.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 22, 2006)

RE: Diesel Price

Hey 98tdi.  Your post was a good informative post until you took your CHEAP shot at JW.  Everybody knows the only control politicians have over the price of fuel is in controlling the amount per gallon of Federal/State taxes and the opening/closing of the spigot on the national emergency oil storage reserves.  Lets stick to facts.  I was paying an average of $1.25/gallon for diesel for the first 5 years of W's Presidency. 

Long term,  the supply, the  demand and refinery capacity is the key.  Short term the oil futures market speculators drive the price up or down.  No politician wants the price of gas to be high.  It slows the economy down, which is detrimental to all the politicians in power at the time.  I do believe we live in a FREE market society.  Which means the open and free market controls the cost/price of goods.  Not the government.

As far as diesel being higher than gas right now you were 100% right about the change-over to ultra low sulfer keeping the price of diesel high.  Since the major U.S. demand is for gas not diesel, the major oil companies are NOT going to concentrate their limited facilities on refining diesel.

So until we start driving diesel cars like they do in Europe, we will probably pay more for diesel than gas. :angry:


----------



## hertig (Sep 22, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

Who is 'JW'?  Could you mean 'GW'?  Sorry, he does not have much control over the price of gas or diesel.  And any control he might have probably will cost us even more.  ie, reducing gas taxes would increase the countries debt, 'bribing' the oil producers and/or the oil refiners to reduce the cost now will likely have a bigger cost later.  Perhaps drilling oil in Alaska might lower the cost now, but at what long term cost?

The only way to reduce the price you pay for gas, is to use less of it.  Drive 55, not 75.  Walk/Bike/Public Transportation where practical.  Arrange your trips efficiantly.  Check into something like the 'Eco-Car' (70 MPG on Natural Gas - allegedly $0.90 a gallon, 3 seats, 450 mile range, 0 to 120 in 5 seconds) for your local travel.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 22, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

I actually filled up with diesel @ $2.49 today.  Of course gas is @2.19..........


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 23, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

It really is not explainable by me, but in three days traveling through Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky, Tennessee and North Carolina, gas went from 2.39 to 2.15 to 2.03 to 2.42 to 2.49.  Diesel was 10 to 20 cents higher for the most part.

It wasn't really cheaper in Illinois where we found ethenol mixes.  If there was a trend, then the trend was that it was cheaper the further away from a large populated area that we got.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 23, 2006)

RE: Diesel Price

Glory be!!!  Diesel finally went down to $2.69 in Dayton, OH and that was at a Speedway.  Wal-mart might be cheaper yet.  Gas is staying between $2.09 to $2.19.


----------



## 98tdi (Sep 24, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

As for my earlier post, I did mean GW.  But only as a timeline reference. As I said "but lets let politics sort that out".  The current cost of a barrel of oil is around $63.00 US,  and it's the lowest its been in months. The days of less than $20.00 a barrel  (as recent as 1998) are long gone, so lets get back to the subject of the price of diesel. The price of diesel is exceptionally high as I remember it. It seems like diesel has always been the same or less than regular gas. As of recent years the tides have turned.  My original post said it maybe due to the ensuing requirement for low sulfur diesel... and could be other reasons as well. The gasoline engine leaves little to improve upon to increase economy. Nearly everything has been tried to make it more efficient and yet the old school diesel still remains on top. With recent improvements in diesel technology and more improvements to come the picture has become clear. I can have more torque, the same horsepower, require less maintenance, and still consume less fuel.... Yes it comes with a premium but I believe it's well worth it.


----------



## 98tdi (Sep 24, 2006)

RE: Diesel Price

Your talkin politics here... lets ask what the true price of gas is? There have been studies that inflate the price of gas in the US to  over $6.00 a gallon. The rest of western culture pays....  well what is the current price of gas in.... lets say,... Canada, or Europe? British columbia 3.65 a gallon, England over $6.00 a gallon, but in the US.... less than $3.00 a gallon?.... well when you include the cost to support a war in Iraq things start to change. So what is the TRUE price of gas/diesel in the US? Are these studies all wrong?... maybe we should fit the cost of Iraq under a different cost/debt? Almost every other country pays more for fuel per gallon/litre than us... or do they?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

98tdi, please remember that this is an RV forum, sir.  Not a political or debate forum.  You first say you will stop with the political rant, and then you start back up.  There are plenty of debate and political forums around; this is not one of them.

When the threads here turn away from RV topics, such as the price of diesel, we start losing good informative RV comments from others.

Please hold the argumentative and political comments to a  minimum.  When you recognize that you've made a slip, then please stop.  We don't want to run off RVers that are here for RV reasons only.

Thank you!


----------



## deniloo (Sep 26, 2006)

RE: Diesel Price

2.09 for unleaded here in Michigan but still 2.75 for diesel.Four weeks ago we paid 3.39 for unleaded in NewYork and when converting liters, 3.98 for unleaded in Canada. This is like riding a roller coaster, a bad one though!


----------



## fordman (Sep 26, 2006)

RE: Diesel Price

i payed 2.45 for diesel in chesapeake va.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 26, 2006)

RE: Diesel Price

Well the roller coaster is on a steep downhill right now.  Lets hope it is a long, long down hill. :approve:


----------



## rvjockey (Sep 27, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price



> Grandview Trailer Sa - 9/9/2006  5:56 AM
> 
> That's what I have always been told.  As I try to understand it, both diesel and gas start the same and they have to refine gas much more than diesel.  If I am wrong, sorry.


I don't know how much less it costs to make diesel, but I know that it does.

My son-in-law works for an oil refinery and we were recently discussing this exact issue.  He told me that it definitely takes less refining to make diesel fuel; therefore reduces the cost.

My $.02 --- oil refiners have finally realized that it takes money to own a diesel rig, therefore, those who own them must be able to afford higher prices.  Am I correct in my belief --- I don't know.  It just makes sense to me.


----------



## Mudflat (Oct 3, 2006)

RE: Diesel Price

Greetings, all!

We are finally getting some price relief here in southeast Texas.  Diesel is averaging $2.55 and unleaded regular is about $2.07.  There is one place selling diesel at $2.36 and its an Exxon station!  I am seeing regular unleaded at one place (also an Exxon) for $1.94.  
With regard to diesel pricing vs gasoline - diesel requires less refining than gasoline so it has been historically less expensive than gasoline.  Diesel has gone up in price in the winter months because of the demand for home heating oil in the northern states.  That oil is a distillate like diesel and jet fuel.  Diesel will generally go up in the winter and down in the summer, that is until the price gouging that has occured for the past year or so.  The thing that is keeping diesel prices above gasoline prices now in the government mandate that refiners manufacture ultra low sulfur diesel.  ULSD must have less than 15 ppm (parts per million) sulfur while the low sulfur diesel could contain up to 500 ppm.  That does make the refining process much more expensive.  By the way, I work in a major refinery and I make this stuff for a living.  I also pay the same price as everyone else so it's important to me too.


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 3, 2006)

RE: Diesel Price

Welcome to the forum mudflat.  I have a small question about gouging.  Last Spring the price of oil spiked due to Katrina and other demand factors.  To put it succinctly, the price spiked due to excess demand and not enough supply.  You call this gouging by the oil companies.  Now that the supply exceeds the demand and the price of oil/gas has fallen precipitously, do you now call this a give away by major oil?  Just wondering. :evil:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 4, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

Well it finally happened.  Gas in Bedford VA is 1.99 today.  Diesel is still 2.55.

Last week I filled with diesel in Indiana for 2.38.


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 4, 2006)

RE: Diesel Price

Gas hit $1.99 in Dayton today.  Diesel, wellllll still too much to give me anything but a headache. :angry:


----------



## deniloo (Oct 8, 2006)

RE: Diesel Price



And here we go again.....unleaded went from $2.07 this morning to $2.25 by noon!


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 9, 2006)

RE: Diesel Price

Diesel is finally down to $2.46/gallon in Dayton.  Its all Bush's fault.  We need to tax it more.  Oh, that's not the right response for it going down.  Lets see, gee folks lets say hey big oil whats the matter with you, you're selling it too cheap.  Or lets give big oil some well fare, surely they are not making enough profit now.  For some reason all we hear is the sounds of silence when it goes down. :evil: The price of oil can't be related to the law of supply and demand, futures speculators and oil cartels.  Can it? :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 9, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

Now, now, DL....  RVs?  Remember?


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 9, 2006)

RE: Diesel Price

Well you know.  Diesel powers our RV's and RV tow engines so, well you know. :laugh:  :clown:  :approve:  :bleh:


----------



## ianf66 (Oct 31, 2006)

RE: Diesel Price

You dont know how lucy you lot are over that side of the Atlantic !!! in the UK we are paying paying 94p per litre for Deisel and 88p per litre for Petrol, and prices have come down over the last few months deisel was over Â£1.00 per litre. Those of us over here with petrol RV's have to get them converted to run on LPG which cost between 38p - 45p a litre.

Ian


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 31, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

ianf66, Hi, welcome to the forum.  Please let us know what the price of fuel over on the otherside of the pond  converts to in U.S. $$$.  Most of don't know if your prices mean that  we are getting a good deal or robbed.


----------



## ianf66 (Nov 1, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

Hi DL

Thanks for the welcome,

There is 3.785 litre to a US Gallon so deisel equates to Â£3.56 a gallon = $2.09 (Exhchange rate of 1.7 $ to the Â£)
Petrol equates to Â£3.33 a gallon = $1.96.
I guess i was wrong :blush: the strong exchange rate is in our favour thou :laugh: 

Our gallon is bigger than your gallon  :laugh: thats a first the UK having something bigger than the US. UK gallon = 4.546 litres and the US gallon is 3.785

Ian


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 1, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

Hey lan, thanks for the info.  Is that an RV you are in front of?


----------



## ianf66 (Nov 2, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

Hi DL,
Yeh thats our first RV its was a R-Vision Trail Lite 271, we had it for a year then imported a Condor 1330 from the US. If you look in the album page i have posted some pictures of the Condor. 

Ian


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 2, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

lan, nice RV.  I'll bet you get alot of comments about that big of a  RV in England.


----------



## ianf66 (Nov 3, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

Hi DL
Yeh we sure do, the size can be bit of a problem on some of our camp site here in the Uk though  

I take it 5W = Fifth wheel unit??


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 4, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

Well, the prices are stuck here in central VA.  For weeks now regular gas has been $1.99.  As soon as it got under $2.00, it quit going down.  Diesel was $1.49 when gas hit the low, but has finally gone to $1.39.  Been there about a week now.


----------



## luckyone (Nov 12, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

:bleh:    :8ball:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 13, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price



Well, since the election, gas prices have gone up about $.10/gal. Luckly for me, diesel is still the same ($2.39), but I was traveling in a nearby town this past weekend and saw diesel for $2.70. Worries me because we usually follow suit....

Sorry, I meant 2.39 in my last post, just realized what I wrote.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 13, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

Ha, ha, ha GTS bet DL was already on his way up there to fill up   :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 14, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

Golly darn, I was just ready to go fill up.  Heck now I'll just have to wait for our local Wally-world diesel to come down some more.  Deck-the-halls, they will wish me a free MERRY CHRISTMAS.  What more can I ask for?  Well I guess I'll just have to wait until "08" for that.  I know, I won't say what I really mean by that little slip. :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 14, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

I ONLY WISH I HAD BEEN CORRECT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadow (Nov 16, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

I hear ya DL.....


----------



## darwinbene (Nov 16, 2006)

RE: Diesel Price

DL
I wish those prices were here in NE Colorado. Diesel is $2.62, thats about $.43 cents more than your part of the country. To the NW of here along I76 at Atwood, CO it is $2.48 or was about a week ago. It just doen't figure. Of course in Cheyenne, WY, about 100 miles NW, it is most likely about your price range. Of course, it is a privilege to live in Colorado. Vehicles, RVs, and any thing to do with recreations is more in Colorado.

I guess I am done venting. Darwin


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 16, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

Hey Darwin, diesel here in Dayton, is running $2.43 to $2.79/gal.  Not  to good yet.  Better than $3.25/gal last Summer.  Wife and I just wish we could get back on the road, we would gladly pay it.  Unfortunately my Mom has other idea right now.  We were in Durango last Spring.  Loved it.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 16, 2006)

Re: Diesel Price

2.33 when I filled up this morning


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 14, 2007)

RE: Diesel Price

Diesel Update:  Diesel is $2.46/gal and Reg gas is $1.92/gal in Dayton, OH.  Gee, I haven'yt heard any praise for good old George Bush for the comparitive low price of fuel.  Maybe he doesn't controll the price of fuel.  What a novel thought.  In any case it is much cheaper to RV now.  Hope it stays down  :evil:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 14, 2007)

Re: Diesel Price

Didn't you know, DL?  President Bush only controls the price of fuel when it is going UP!


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 15, 2007)

Re: Diesel Price

Hip, hip hooray George Bush.  Reg gas is $1.82 in Dayton, OH today.  It must be the OIL INDUSTRY trembling in fear of the New Congress and Nancy.  It can't have anything to do with the law of supply and demand and the mild winter in the East..  Whatever the reason it makes it easier to fill-up for a long RV trip.  See, I know to keep the trivia chit chat centerted around RV'ing. :approve:  :laugh:  :clown:  :bleh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 15, 2007)

Re: Diesel Price

2.31.9 for diesel at BP Pelham Al. when I filled this morning and gas was 1.99.9 in Montevallo Al for the car this pm and I remember I said "I would walk before I would pay a buck for a gallon"


----------



## Shadow (Jan 16, 2007)

Re: Diesel Price

Diesel stuck at 2.399 here. Gas hit a low of 1.999, but has slowly gone up to 2.069. Think Pelosi and company will have more of an effect on prices. We went east on I10 to Lake Charles over the weekend. Seen at least 20 Montana 5th wheels on the way over. Feel good about our choice.


----------



## kjborawski (Jan 17, 2007)

RE: Diesel Price

The old way of refining fuels was basically by heating the crude oil and as the vapor rose the various grades of fuels was taken off.  Doubt if it's much different now a days.
     Course, us older guys should remember that deisel fuel didn't start going up until the auto manufactures started building these deseil cars and pickups!  We all know anything that has any demand will bring a higher price.  
     On my recent drip from Russelville, Ark back to NC most of the desiel was $2.54!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 17, 2007)

Re: Diesel Price

All around Bedford, diesel price is down.  $2.25 nearby, but stuck at $2.39 here.  Hopefully will go down soon.

Local news said today that crude was dropping like a rock, but not at the pump......Sounds like they just keep getting richer and we keep paying for it.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 18, 2007)

Re: Diesel Price

Diesel is stuck around $2.45 in Dayton, but reg gas at Wal-Mart was $1.79/gal  today.  I think the problem with diesel is a lack of refining capacity.  Probably the popularity of the diesel pickups and Motorhomes helped create the problem, but there are sure alot of 18 Wheelers out there on the roads.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 18, 2007)

Re: Diesel Price

diesel 2.29.9  
gas  196.9


----------



## British Babe (Jan 18, 2007)

RE: Diesel Price

Hi Everyone

I have found it really interesting to read all your postings about your RV's & Camping as it's so different to what we do in the UK.

I really wish we had your prices for Gas & Diesel, I have a 3.1 Litre Automatic Diesel Izuzu Bighorn as a tow car & pull a 20 foot caravan with it.
Our equivelent price per gallon of Diesel is currently about $8.00!! so you can see why we don't have 5th wheelers or similar as we can't afford to run them and they are usually far to big for our roads & campsites.
We would have them if we could.
Anyway I hope I've made you all feel better about your fuel prices.

Look forward to reading more of your posts.
PS its currently 23 degrees here with heavy rain & storm force winds causing stuctural damage so no caravanning for the near future.

British Babe x


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 18, 2007)

Re: Diesel Price

Hey British Babe, welcome to the forum.  Sorry for your high price of fuel.  Makes it hard to travel very far, but as long as you stay on yhe Isle you can't travel very far.  We usally take long trips of 4/5K miles.  Not sure of the Kilometer conversion.  Anyway we wouldn't go very far if we had to pay your prices.  How much of your cost of diesel is taxes.  If the other than right party has their way here, we will be taxed on fuel at a much higher rate.  Whew, had to say that without really getting political. :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 18, 2007)

Re: Diesel Price

Thanks for the "pick me up" Babe, and welcome to the forum.  Hope to hear from you more.
Your prices seem ridiculous, but a man who is here from England says our gas is the worse quality on Earth.  He said your gas just smells different and engines run much better in Europe.

DL, I read the new Trailer Life magazine tonight.  It has a very good article about the new Diesel fuel, answers questions, and also talks about engines in GM, Dodge and Ford.  Good reading.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 18, 2007)

Re: Diesel Price

GTS, I wish you hadn't told me about the TrailerLife article.  This is the first month since 1995 that I haven't had a current issue.  I decided I could get by with just my Highways magazine.  Now I'll have to go to the local library to see if they have it.  It would kill me to pay the full monthly price after letting my subscription expire.   :angry:  :dead:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 18, 2007)

Re: Diesel Price

Sorry, guess you were saving up for a refill.....


----------



## Shadow (Jan 20, 2007)

Re: Diesel Price

Has anybody noticed a drop in their fuel mileage with the new diesel?
 Lost almost 2 miles to the gallon on our last trip with our trailer. A couple of friends have told me the same thing. Anybody else?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 20, 2007)

Re: Diesel Price



Have not towed my trailer since Thanksgiving, but highway has dropped about 2-3 mpg. Was wondering if it was the cold, or new fuel. Cold does effect mileage also.

I am going to Indiana next week to get trailers, can compair towing then.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 21, 2007)

Re: Diesel Price

The fuel they use in the winter has alot of kerosene in it to keep it from gelling.  My milage drops in the winter when I'm in the cold belt and purgchase diesel fuel.  The new ultra low sulfur diesel is supposed to lower your milage fractionally.  I think I read less than 1mpg.  It loses heat/flame in the ignition or something like that when you remove the sulfur.  Well that sounds good anyway :approve:  :bleh: not sure of the validity. :clown:


----------



## Shadow (Jan 21, 2007)

Re: Diesel Price

Probably to many variables to put a finger on it now. The only reason I checked it this trip was because of some of the comments I had been hearing. Have a trip planned to Louisiana next week, will keep tabs on it again.


----------

